# Aggressive feral cat/UPDATE



## feral (Jan 8, 2009)

Hello From Canada;
A belated update on the two ferals we posted on last Winter/Spring.
Both were finally trapped & taken to the HS for spay/neutering microchips, shots, de-worming & flea treatment.
The change in the big male is amazing; he is very gentle , & loves to be petted, no more agression.The small female is the same, she thinks Diane is her Mother. She is becoming more at ease with me now.
Both are now living in the house, eating well, & sleeping in warm beds. The male is very reluctant to go out, even in good weather, I suppose he has had enough of outdoor life. No more freezing & starving for these two...they have won the lottery!
Only hope no more show up...
Best Wishes;
Dave


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Aggressive feral cat*

Dave, that's great! It must give you great satisfaction.  

PS, Since this in an update, would you explain that in the title? Thanks!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Aggressive feral cat*

I think that is awesome news! Do you still let them outside? If so, they should continue to patrol and mark their territory, though spaying usually causes them to make their territory smaller, to include mainly the house (source of food and shelter) and visible yard. This can keep other cats away. Also, if you don't leave any food outside there would be nothing to draw other critters.
Great update! What have you named them and what do they look like?


----------



## feral (Jan 8, 2009)

Hello;
Both are free to go outside. We are on a quiet crescent, with a dogproof yard that backs onto woods, lots of birds, mice & chipmunks to amuse them. The male used to wander the neighbourhood, but now , when he does go out, is content to sleep on the deck. Diane named him ''Feral'', he is a grey blotched tabby,16 lbs of muscle, with huge paws. We are unsure of his age.
The female is smokey grey, now about a bit more than a year old, She's called '' Kitten''. When we first saw her last January, chewing on frozen beef fat put out for the crows, we thought see was a rat, she was so small & thin.Before we could trap her, she becme pregnant by''Feral''.We prepared a bed for her in the shed, away from the male, to give birth, but, one day she went away, & came back 3days later, no longer pregnant. & would not leave, so sadly the kittens must not have survived. She loves to play & hunt.
We have two neutered males, they are gradually coming to terms with ''Feral'', he now sleeps on the bed with one of them.
It goes to show that with time & patience, even the wildest of ferals can be transformed into lovable (& grateful) housecats.
They are both terrified of anyone but us though, & certain images on the TV (no sound) scare ''Feral''.
Thanks to all on the forum for their interest & advice.

Best Wishes;

Diane & Dave


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

feral said:


> ...certain images on the TV (no sound) scare ''Feral''.
> Diane & Dave


I think that is an awesome update. I tame, socialize and foster ferals for adoption and many have become our own housecats over the years. Your comment about the TV reminded me that Pretty was *very* freaked out about the TV when she first started coming inside. It didn't seem to be the noise as much as the visual movement. Over time, she grew accustomed to it and now ignores it, but there were several weeks where it would cause her to run/hide.


----------



## feral (Jan 8, 2009)

I am trying to attach pics of the 2 feral cats but I get the message: "Sorry, the board attachment quota has been reached". So, does this mean that one cannot post pics anymore?

Diane


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Diane, our gallery is down. Most members are going through Photobucket. (photobucket.com) It's free, and you can size the pictures. That's important, because the rules limit the size of pictures to 600 x 800. In addition, you can do some editing!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yes, and no. It has been more than a year since the server-space dedicated to CF photo uploads has filled and reached capacity. No more images can be uploaded in that manner until the Admin secures another, or a different, server with more space. Currently, most people are storing their photos at photo-hosting sites that allow sharing/linking. 

I like to use PhotoBucket because it is free and easy. 
I created an account, set up some specific folders (_cats, horses, flowers, quilts, et cetera_) and uploaded photos I wished to share into the various photo folders. Then you copy/paste into a reply, here at CF. PB also has an easy feature where if you roll over the small pic, a drop-down menu shows four options for that photo and if you select, highlight, copy the "IMG" selection and then paste in your reply here, the image and code are automatically inserted into the body of your reply.
heidi =^..^=


----------



## feral (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi all: I've set up an account with Photo Bucket and am trying to put a link in this forum for all to see pics of our 2 feral cats but so far I can't seem to manage it. Can someone help me in detail on how to do it please. Thanks.


----------



## feral (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok here goes and I hope it works this time. Here are pics of our 2 feral cats.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Great pics! Look at that great big paw flexing and enjoying his scritchie! _The gray tabby reminds of a gray version of my Dusty kitty, who was all brown/tan._


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Nice pictures, Dave! I love polydactyls, which your grey tabby appears to be! Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Wow what a handsome guy. Love those big paws. He looks like big mellow love!


----------

